
Performable - 5 Tips to Becoming a More Customer Centric Organization - RexDixon
http://www.performable.com/blog/5-tips-to-becoming-a-more-customer-centric-organization/?src=feed
======
carbocation
Oddly, the link says 5 tips, but the article linked only had 3. The original
article with all 5 tips can be found at
[http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2009/11/01/5-tips-to-
beco...](http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2009/11/01/5-tips-to-becoming-a-
more-customer-centric-organization/)

------
jbyers
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=916713>

